# -Doubt- New Install 10.3/11



## n9010 (Aug 8, 2016)

Hi, I have to install a new server and I'm wondering which version to install, 10.3 RELEASE or 11 BETA4. If I install the 11.0-BETA4, the procedure to upgrade to the 11.0-RELEASE is straightforward (freebsd-update(8))? Which one should I install considering that I want to upgrade to 11.0-RELEASE?
Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Aug 8, 2016)

I'm personally not too fond of running production on .0 versions so I would go with 10.3-RELEASE and wait for 11.1-RELEASE. But you can of course start with 11 right now, if you really want to. There should be no problems updating it to 11.0-RELEASE when it comes out.


----------



## Atsuri (Aug 8, 2016)

n9010, if it's a work server or in any other way _mission critical_, I would recommend 10.3-RELEASE. It's definitely solid . Unless of course, there are some new features offered by 11.0-BETA4 that you need.


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2016)

Yup, I second that.  For a production server, go for 10.3 and skip 11.0 (i.e. wait for 11.1), unless there's some new feature in 11.0 which is a real must-have for you.  There's no reason to believe that 11.0 will be a bad release, just .0 is always higher risk (for any OS).  For operating systems where the release cycle doesn't give you the same style of numbering as FreeBSD, wait around 6 months after first release of a major version before putting it onto a production server, unless there's some urgently needed feature.

If it's just a personal/hobby server, less of an issue, and feel free to go for 11.0 if mature stability is less important to you.


----------



## n9010 (Aug 9, 2016)

The server is one of our internal, not super "Mission Critical" but still it have to work . In the end we have chosen 10.3-RELEASE.
Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Ofloo (Aug 12, 2016)

For me FreeBSD 11.0 vimage jails crashed, after upgrading.
https://narf.ofloo.net/~ofloo/freebsd11.webm


----------



## Oko (Aug 12, 2016)

n9010 said:


> Hi, I have to install a new server and I'm wondering which version to install, 10.3 RELEASE or 11 BETA4. If I install the 11.0-BETA4, the procedure to upgrade to the 11.0-RELEASE is straightforward (freebsd-update(8))? Which one should I install considering that I want to upgrade to 11.0-RELEASE?
> Thanks


I would install 10.3 release and wait with 11 installation(s) at least until 11.1 or 11.2 unless you need some critical new feature like Bhyve. Unfortunately in my experience FreeBSD releases are a lot like Red Hat releases. It usually takes about a year from the "official release date" to get to the point where OS is actually stable for daily use. Please no flame bites it is my personal opinion and I know lots of people will disagree.


----------



## Ofloo (Aug 12, 2016)

I've never had any issues with stable releases.


----------



## Ofloo (Aug 13, 2016)

I just checked it out from svn yesterday releng/11.0 it the kernel was rc1, when compiled.

Currently I've got some virtualisation running inside virtualbox and I'd like to move that to bhyve, however in freebsd10 vnc isn't supported and when you install elastix it hangs on the serial console, .. so that's why I wanted to use freebsd 11.

On the other hand I would run FreeBSD11 anyways otherwise you're fased with upgrading anyways.. but that's just me. You have to install a system run it a while and findout if it's performing as expected anyways so might as well test freebsd11. otherwise in a year you're faced with the same dilemma, should I or shouldn't I upgrade ? Since you're installing a new system and need to do some tests I would recommend you just install FreeBSD11.


----------



## Atsuri (Aug 13, 2016)

I agree. Best practice would involve local testing until everything is working as expected, then deployment on a server (or servers). I am quite happy with 11.0-BETA4, though I don't do complicated stuff like multi-jail setups or bhyve containers yet.


----------



## Murph (Aug 13, 2016)

10.3 is an "extended" release.  11.0 will likely be designated a "normal" release.  The result of that is that 11.0 is quite likely to be end-of-life before 10.3.  So, if it's a case of length of time before you are forced to upgrade to remain supported, 10.3 is the release to choose (until 11.1 is released, and assuming that you do not have a strong need for something in the less stable 11.0 release).

10.3's expected EoL is currently April 30, 2018.


----------



## Yampress (Aug 13, 2016)

For production is - RELEASE . 
Currently, the best solution would be 10.3 -release . Supported to April 30, 2018
https://www.freebsd.org/security/security.html#sup


----------



## Ofloo (Aug 13, 2016)

I'm not saying 10.3 isn't stable I'm merely suggesting that you need to test environment for stability anyway, you need to configure your server see if all configurations work as expected, check your secrutiy see if all the settings you've done are as you assume them to work. Which to me isn't done in one week. 




Murph said:


> 10.3 is an "extended" release.  11.0 will likely be designated a "normal" release.  The result of that is that 11.0 is quite likely to be end-of-life before 10.3.  So, if it's a case of length of time before you are forced to upgrade to remain supported, 10.3 is the release to choose (until 11.1 is released, and assuming that you do not have a strong need for something in the less stable 11.0 release).
> 
> 10.3's expected EoL is currently April 30, 2018.



Yeah but that doesn't fly upgrading from 11 to 11.1 usually isn't that intrusive.


----------



## gkontos (Aug 13, 2016)

n9010 said:


> The server is one of our internal, not super "Mission Critical" but still it have to work



I would use FreeBSD 11.0-RC1 if this is not a super sensitive server. Of course, every server needs to work. But if everyone avoids the .0 RELEASE then there is no point for .1


----------



## SirDice (Aug 15, 2016)

Murph said:


> 11.0 will likely be designated a "normal" release.


All .0 versions expire as soon as .1 comes out.


----------



## Murph (Aug 15, 2016)

SirDice said:


> All .0 versions expire as soon as .1 comes out.


Normally a minimum of 3 months after .1 is fully released, going by both recent-ish .0/.1 history and https://www.freebsd.org/security/security.html#sup, unless something is changing about that.


----------



## Uniballer (Oct 14, 2016)

I have one low-priority production machine and a couple of test machines running 11-stable (for bug fixes).  The important stuff will wait until I am really comfortable, or more likely until 11.1 is out.


----------

